# Arrow Cutting Advice



## Stephen Dendy (Feb 9, 2017)

I need to cut some carbon arrows. What do you recommend for this? Thanks!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Feb 9, 2017)

I use my dremel outside with a mask.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 9, 2017)

I use an arrow saw I swiped from Billy about ten years ago.

Don't cut them too short.


----------



## Stephen Dendy (Feb 10, 2017)

Thanks for the response guys. Barry, what brand of arrow saw do you have? Thanks


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 10, 2017)

dm/wolfskin said:


> I use my dremel outside with a mask.



This^^^^ and the mask is a must.


----------



## Bucky T (Feb 10, 2017)

A file works great.  I put my arrows in my vice.  Just tight enough where they won't move.  

Works for me.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 10, 2017)

Stephen Dendy said:


> Thanks for the response guys. Barry, what brand of arrow saw do you have? Thanks



No name, home made everything with a store bought motor.


----------



## Vance Henry (Feb 13, 2017)

For those of us who aren't Mcgyver, the high speed saw from Easton works great.


----------



## AllAmerican (Feb 14, 2017)

*Saw*

Weston 8,000 only $150.00 well worth it.


----------



## Stephen Dendy (Feb 15, 2017)

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## humdandy (Feb 15, 2017)

Bucky T said:


> A file works great.  I put my arrows in my vice.  Just tight enough where they won't move.
> 
> Works for me.



Pipe cutter and then file a bit.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 15, 2017)

humdandy said:


> Pipe cutter and then file a bit.



Please don't go near a carbon arrow with a pipe cutter. They don't like to be squished.


----------



## Clipper (Feb 15, 2017)

If you have a dremmel tool and a table saw I will rig mine up and show you how I do it. Almost as good as an arrow saw.  If you don't have the table saw then the arrow saw is the way to go.  You could clamp a dremmel tool in a vise, hold the arrow in your hand and spin it as you move it through the cutting wheel but I'm not steady enough to get a clean cut that way.  Also, make sure you wear at least an N95 dust mask that fits tight.  The el-cheapo models you buy to cut grass aren't good enough.


----------



## humdandy (Feb 16, 2017)

Barry Duggan said:


> Please don't go near a carbon arrow with a pipe cutter. They don't like to be squished.



Too late.......had no problem.........worked great for me.

I'll add I did it very slowly and put a little bit of pressure on it.


----------



## EJC (Feb 16, 2017)

Barry Duggan said:


> Please don't go near a carbon arrow with a pipe cutter. They don't like to be squished.



I've also had good results sliding a 100gr brass insert in, then using the pipe cutter method. Helps keep from being squished.


----------



## gurn (Feb 21, 2017)

Do yall think a power miter saw would work good? I have a arrow saw but If I didnt I think I would try that. You have ah great flat straight edge to lay the arra against. Or......am I just


----------



## bowtoater (Feb 22, 2017)

2x on Dremel tool. I rigged it up on board make shift but worked great


----------



## handfull (Feb 22, 2017)

I use bench grinder with light pressure and rotate shaft.  Cut slightly longer than needed and then grind to finished edge. Done many this way, never had issues.


----------



## JBranch (Feb 23, 2017)

I have a small saw from Harbor Freight that works great. They run about $30.


----------



## Bucky T (Feb 24, 2017)

JBranch said:


> I have a small saw from Harbor Freight that works great. They run about $30.



Do you mind posting a picture or the model #?


----------



## JBranch (Feb 24, 2017)

Here it is. 2" Mini cut off saw. The blade on it works good on carbons and aluminums. I'm sure it would work on wood arrows too. I think you can also find abrasive cut off blades to work on this saw as well, however not at harbor freight.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Bucky T (Feb 24, 2017)

JBranch said:


> View attachment 898903
> 
> Here it is. 2" Mini cut off saw. The blade on it works good on carbons and aluminums. I'm sure it would work on wood arrows too. I think you can also find abrasive cut off blades to work on this saw as well, however not at harbor freight.  Hope this helps.



Thank You!


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 4, 2017)

Also, some folks do this and some don't BUT it pays to also put a piece of masking tape on the place to cut, then mark it. The tape helps keep splintering down. I do this with cane arras to.


----------

